# Cat/Dogpl/pirdes Bredder



## petland2016 (Nov 17, 2016)

العيادات البي







طريه التخصصيه جده
مركء تدريب كلاب الحراسه فروعه
جده اارياض الخبر ترحب بعملائها الكرام طوال 35 عام والعملاء الجدد ملتذمه بدقه التشخيص والعلاج بالصور
وتقديم افضل الخدمات وتميذها واسعار مناسبه للجميع للتواصل
0505358638 واتس
Svc.petclinc. استجرام
Petland2/fac. Twitter

أرسلت من SM-N9005 بإستخدام تاباتلك


----------

